# Everything That Will Kill You... From A to Z



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Simply, the greatest thing EVERRR so funny! xD


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

A- Alcohol.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

B - Bats with rabies


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

C - Cholesterol the LDL type, which can lead to cornary artery disease and the like, from things with high transfats in many a food, eggs and cheeseburgers among the first two. Also in high, there is wonderful cream of ice, a delicious desert of quite the gluttonous vice. But one of my favorites, that being cheese, along with chicken when fried, and crab from the sea. Crispy and crunchy, cookies are there, along with crackers, and the commercial baked cakes to beware. Even if it rhymes with the letter as such, many of these, deadly in the long term to the digestive touch^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Nice 

D - Dogs


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Ebola...apparently


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

F - Fire


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

G - Grenades


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Head stuck in a meat grinder


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

H High blood pressure


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I - Illiteracy when stuck in Fermat's Room


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

J Juice of a deadly nightshade plant.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

K Komodo Dragons? At least their bite will give you an infection from hell


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

L lime disease


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Mantary stings

Dang it.. ^^

**Nuclear bombs


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Octopuses bite. ( blue ringed )


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

poison


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Grog said:


> Octopuses bite. ( blue ringed )


I had thought of using the octopus before too but it was for them clinging to divers and trying to pull off scuba gear. Can't believe I forgot about the blue ringed octopus 

Q Quicksand


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Roulette ( Russian style )


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Strangulation


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Testicular Cancer


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ulcerated liver


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Vortex of a tornado


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Walking off a 900ft cliff


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

xylophone to the head that weighs 450 stone from a 10foot drop.


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

zapped by lightning? :/


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Anaconda snake


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Bearyfluffy said:


> zapped by lightning? :/


what about 'y' -yacht to the face


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

b*tchslapped to death


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Naytve said:


> what about 'y' -yacht to the face


Whoops, I missed that. Sorry :/


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

cooked to death in the oven


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

D is for Dahmer.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Elephant stampede


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fireworks set off in a fireworks warehouse


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

giant tumors


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

hemorrhage


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ice cold weather


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jack In The Box (food is bad for your ticker)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kerosene


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lead poisoning.


----------



## Sprocketjam (Feb 16, 2014)

Mercury


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Orcs


----------



## elle88 (Oct 17, 2014)

T-Train


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Urinary infection


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

What happened to Q, R and S...

V then ... Viagra overdose


----------



## elle88 (Oct 17, 2014)

Whoops saw the wrong post


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

elle88 said:


> Whoops saw the wrong post


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Oopsies poopsies


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Naytve said:


> What happened to Q, R and S...
> 
> V then ... Viagra overdose


Then you really would be a stiff.

So I'm assuming it's W:
Work


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

X-rays if exposed to enough


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Yellow jacket stings



Naytve said:


> What happened to Q, R and S...
> 
> V then ... Viagra overdose


What doesn't kill you, makes you... stronger?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2786487/Man-agonising-17-hour-erection-three-pints-blood-drained-penis.html


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Zebra stampede


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Arsenic. With or without old lace.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Baseball bat to the crown


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Chromium (VI) compunds carcinogenic apparently.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Drug War


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Falling down a well


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Gas chamber


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

heart attack


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Insecticide poisoning


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Judging the wrong type of judge


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Kellie One crazzzy mad x she will kill someone sooner or later I escaped just .


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Laser gun


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

MRSA


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nicotene.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Orcas in captivity


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Parachute malfunction


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Questioning the religion in a theocracy


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Resting biaach face


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Swallowing strychnine


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Toys made in china


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Unicorn stampede


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Volcanic eruption


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Water from the tap


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

wrecking ball


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

aw ****
idk for x

*an x across ur face n eyes*


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

yellow snow


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arsenic drink


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Zebra kick to the head


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Animal stampede


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blades covered in poison


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

chopsticks


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

dull knives


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Electric chairs


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Being fired*

and recruiters

Nothing is more harmful than these


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Ford Pinto


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Gorilla mauling


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Hammer attack


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Industrial disease


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Jogging (off a cliff)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killing yourself


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Lead Nitrate drink.


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Mistaking a meat grinder for a hat. :lol


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Nullanulla to the head


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Ostrich stampede


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

People with chainsaws who aren't planning to cut wood


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Quest failed eaten by dragon


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Rocks falling from a mountainside in front of your car causing you to swerve and drive off the cliff.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Touching plutonium


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

UFO attack


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Various methods of touching a volcano's core


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Water that is deep


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

X-files coming true


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yelling a lot in an avalanche zone


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Zombies!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Amber coated mosquitoes from which dinosaur DNA is extracted. This leads to cloned dinosaurs eventually killing and eating you.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Aardvark attack


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Being bummed.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Cloned superhumans named Khan.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Depression


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Easter (if you're Jesus)


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Future never happening because you just died in your sleep.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Fisted to death


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Gangrene


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Hazardous products


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ingesting acid


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Jugular meets guillotine


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Killer bees


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

leaping off a cliff.


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

McDonald's


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Narcolepsy.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Ostrich Kick to the crotch


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Puncture sending you hurtling off the road and into a river, which carries you through rapids, a waterfall and eventually the sea, where the sharks finish you off.

Ahem.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

People


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

^ beat me by 0.01 seconds


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Queens orders off with your head


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Radical islamists wearing suicide vests


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snakes that are venomous


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Tightening of the neck


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Umbrellas.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-echoes-infamous-Markov-assassination.html


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Viruses


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

waterboarding


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

X ray over exposure


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Yellowstone erupts.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Zealotry


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

An ebola smoothie


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Brick to the head


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Drug overdose


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Electrocution


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Firearms


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Ground rushing up to meet you after jumping off a building


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

handgun


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Injection, lethal


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Jumping off a really high building


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Kindness  :love :yay :cuddle:heart


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Leaping off a tall building


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Malt liquor (overdose)


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Noose


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Overdosing on pills


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Painpills, overdosing on


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Quaaludes, overdosing on


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Razorblade


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Seroquel, overdosing on


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tickling a tiger


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Uzi to the head


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Vein severed


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Winchester Model 1894 Mini-Musket to the skull


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

XM 174 grenade launcher to the skull


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yasin RPG Rocket Propelled Grenade - 40mm, to the skull


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Zastava M87 Heavy Machinegun 12.7 X 107mm, to the skull


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolute submission to self-destructive thoughts and tendencies


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Blown away by headshot from .44 Magnum


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

China Lake NATIC Pump Action Grenade Launcher 40X46mm SR, to the skull


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Dynasty Mhmm


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ejection from a plane with no parachute


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Fat can definitely kill you.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Glue


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Horny silverback gorillas


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

ISIS . 
If they get that chance ****ers .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jaguars


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

kangaroo punch and kick to death :/


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Lord of the rings trilogy-watching without taking a piss in between.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Murderers


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Nicotine poisoning


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

In a belfast accent *Owsphexation* doing rudies.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Pigs with guns ( only if your black )


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

getting back on track....

opiates overdose


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

^ your the one off track 

Q 
Query fever


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rafting down a rough river filled with ice chunks


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

slowly bleed to death


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Tedium


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Uranium in your food


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

vanadium poisoning


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Wanking to lord of the rings trilogy, no toilet breaks. :stu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

X-men coming to life, escaping from a comic book, and then thinking you are a tough bad guy.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

^ i wish yoda would come to life. 
Yelling.. can cause heart attack i suppose.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zinc carbonyl poisoning.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Atropine poisoning.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bomb exploding in front of you


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Cerebrovascular disease.


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Drugs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Explosives


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Fire breathin dwagons


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Getting attacked by a pack of wolves


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Hunting lions


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Iodine poisoning


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Jumanji


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Killed by jumping off a cliff


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Landing head first


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mixing and drinking antifreeze and H20


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Never ending story.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Osmium Tetroxide


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Pondering by a swamp, then a pig attacks you..


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Excessive leaning at the top of cliffs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quinine overdose


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Rapping weeks straight


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Starvation


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

thallium


----------



## Naytve (Sep 27, 2014)

Vanity obsession to the point of starvation as you're too busy looking in the mirror...:um


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Water.

No joke, I once died by drowning.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

x RAY over exposure


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yellow fever


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Zionism


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Angry apes


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

B****es (as in female dogs)


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

****s as in ****s. :0


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Diseased bats that fly around with rabies!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Electrical appliance falling in your bathtub


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fire on your body


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Gas


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

High jump........ off a cliff


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Icicle to the head


----------



## Fey (Nov 4, 2014)

Juice...mixed with battery acid!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Killer clowns


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Leprosy


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

marched to death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Napalm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

osmium tetroxide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Poisonous snakes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Quitting breathing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Running non-stop


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

strontium -90 ingestion.


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Thalium


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Under active Thyroid


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Venom


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

waiting in the Sahara desert for a passing truck full of drinks.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xylylene dichloride high exposure


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zinc carbonyl poisoning


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Aluminum foil ingestion


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Chromium ( IV) . carcinogen apparently.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dying your hair apparently


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electric shock


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Falling from a high distance


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Gas leak


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

HANGING :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice cold water


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Jumping off a cliff


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Krakatoa Volcano close proximity eruption.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lafora Disease


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

My Mother (from the stress of dealing with her)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

NailGun shooting nails


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Opiate overdose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pavement+Your Head+Smashing against it numerous times


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

quantum singularity


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Runned over by a steam roller


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sodium Cyanide ingestion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tree falling on you


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

underwater for an hour .... without breathing apparatus


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vehicle running you over multiple times


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

whiskey.... or far too much of it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xanax overdose


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Yelda.. from Sabrina the teenage witch.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Zulu spear through the belly


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Asphyxiation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Being baked in an oven


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Carbon monoxide


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Diamonds in the ruff.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

elephants falling on top of you from a great height.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Formaldehyde ingestion


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Giraffe stampede.....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hit in the head by a heavy,falling object


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Impact from a freight train at 90 mph


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Kick to the temple.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lampost falling on you during a storm


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mercury ingested


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

neutron irradiation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Octopus(Blue-Ringed) bite​


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

Poison Dart Frogs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

QUININE overdose


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ran over numerous times by a truck


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Sodium Azide ingestion


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Thallium chloride drink ..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Uranuim poisoning


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Viral hemorrhagic fever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water intoxication


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

X ray over exposure


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Yellow fever


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Zipper accident leading to extreme blood loss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Asphyxiation


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Brucine poisoning


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

cocaine overdose


----------



## Anxietype (Mar 14, 2014)

Dehydration


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Elephant stampede


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Frosty the Snowman stampede


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Guerrilla warfare


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Humans


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Intoxication by carbon monoxide


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Jumping out of a plane without a parachute.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Not knowing the alphbet ;d
Okay, okay.. Killers will kill you


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Leaping off a cliff...


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Meningitis


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Not breathing for more than a few minutes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oxygen deprivation


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Picric acid ingestion


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Quinine overdose.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Rambo.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

SUICIDE!!!!! :b


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Train running you over


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ultra violet radiation over exposure


----------



## JoeDoe87 (Dec 11, 2014)

Vendetta with dangerous criminals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water in lungs


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Xray irradiation of 500 Roentgen's per hour.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Yo-yo to the skull.


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Zombies


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Animal stampede


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Bears


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Catching the Ebola virus.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Diarrhea


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Everything mentioned on this thread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Foxglove plant being eaten


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Gamma Rays


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hydrogen gas contacted with flame


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Internal gangrene


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumping Off a building


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

KETAMINE addiction


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lava drowning


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

methane gas explosion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuclear reactor explosion


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Ovarian cancer


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Quitting breathing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Running for hours


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Seasnake


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

T-rex


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Ultraviolet radiation overdose


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

Vampires


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Walking into a lion's cage without the appropriate sandwiches


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Xylophone… when I repeatedly smash it in your face and shove the stick up ur bum.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Yawning uncontrollably


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Zinc Cyanide poisoning.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

angry albinos


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Bi.tches


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Collapsing buildings


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

Donuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electricity


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Fluorine gas inhalation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Giant bomb exploding


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Hidden ninja


----------



## Fold Space (Feb 2, 2015)

Impacted Colon


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jumping off a high building


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

Kisses of death


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lead Poisoning


----------

